# Equipo aiwa nsx-s555 No enciende!



## Diejs2004 (Abr 18, 2008)

hola , eh echo lo siguiente. Desconecte el pin 18 del panel frontal del conector 601, no encendio, medi el voltage en el mismo pin y es de 4,6 que estaria dentro del rango de la proteccion (3,8 a 5,2), si alguien sabe que puede ser o como puedo proceder?. El led de stan by queda encendido por lo cual la fuente aparenta funcionar.

Muchas Gracias 
Slds. Diego


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 22, 2008)

lo que deverias hacer es sacar el integrado de potencia un stk seguramente y ver si enciende y si enciende ya sabes que es ......


----------



## Traviato (Abr 22, 2008)

Supongo que con los esquemas, lo verás mejor:


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/109494842/nsx-s555.rar.html
```


Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 22, 2008)

Ese equipo no tiene STK en la salida sino dos potencias a transistores. creo que te habia dado la solucion en el mensaje que misteriosamente desaparecio, al menos tendian que decir porque lo borran. Saludos

PD: Ahora no que lo pienso habre puesto enviar mmm bue ante la duda la mas tetuda.


----------



## leandro51 (Sep 14, 2010)

a mi me hacia mas o menos lo mismo encendia pero no andaba el amplificador y varias luces de el frente no prendian tampoco, parece ser q*UE* estaba en un modo de proteccion o algo parecido lo q*UE* hise cambie el selector de voltaje trasero a 120v estando enchufado el equipo luego lo pase a 220 de nuevo y empezo a funcionar todo al parecer se salio de la proteccion y empezo andar espero q*UE* te sirva saludos.


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 8, 2022)

Rescato el hilo porque me ha llegado este mismo equipo. 
Afortunadamente, enciende y va muy bien.
Lo único que le pasa es que la sintonía de todas las emisoras de FM está desplazada, es decir, si la emisora emite (por ejemplo) en 87.80 mHz, la mejor sintonía se consigue cuando el display marca 87.85 mHz. La AM no tiene ese problema.

Evidentemente, no es un problema grave ni nada de eso, pero si alguien con más idea que yo me dice qué puedo hacer o dónde acercar el destornillador, se agradece.

(Quería adjuntar el manual, pero dice que es demasiado grande)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 8, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> Rescato el hilo porque me ha llegado este mismo equipo.
> Afortunadamente, enciende y va muy bien.
> Lo único que le pasa es que la sintonía de todas las emisoras de FM está desplazada, es decir, si la emisora emite (por ejemplo) en 87.80 mHz, la mejor sintonía se consigue cuando el display marca 87.85 mHz. La AM no tiene ese problema.
> 
> ...



Es un error del Tuner , si es caja completa , cámbiala.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 8, 2022)

Dejo el manual de servicio, siempre viene bien.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 8, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> Rescato el hilo porque me ha llegado este mismo equipo.
> Afortunadamente, enciende y va muy bien.
> Lo único que le pasa es que la sintonía de todas las emisoras de FM está desplazada, es decir, si la emisora emite (por ejemplo) en 87.80 mHz, la mejor sintonía se consigue cuando el display marca 87.85 mHz. La AM no tiene ese problema.
> 
> ...


Con los años, los componentes se van degradando ligeramente, lo que se manifiesta a veces, como un corrimiento del punto de sintonía, éste parece un caso leve pero podría haber sido drástico. Si es a varicap tal vez se pueda resolver con un retoque compensador.


----------



## analogico (Jul 8, 2022)

Nlrvana dijo:


> Rescato el hilo porque me ha llegado este mismo equipo.
> Afortunadamente, enciende y va muy bien.
> Lo único que le pasa es que la sintonía de todas las emisoras de FM está desplazada, es decir, si la emisora emite (por ejemplo) en 87.80 mHz, la mejor sintonía se consigue cuando el display marca 87.85 mHz. La AM no tiene ese problema.
> 
> ...



Los modelos son mas o menos parecidos, busca la misma falla en otro modelo, revisa esto : 50 fallas Aiwa


----------



## Nlrvana (Jul 9, 2022)

Ya está arreglado .

unmonje, tenías razón . Bastó con retocar ligeramente la bobina L771 que está justo al lado del IC 771.

Con ese ajuste también mejoró el auto-stop detector de emisoras y la recepción.

analogico, ese manual está genial, no lo conocía, fue el que me dio la pista definitiva.

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS.


----------

